# need some help with configuring gmail



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

Hey everyone, need some help. 

I use gmail and have had it for quite some time. There are two things, at least, that I cannot figure out how to set up. No help from gmail's help questions as the suggestions they make do not work on my set up for some reason. 

First, I want to activate the desktop alert that lets you know you have email without having to go through all the steps to get into your gmail account. I have it clicked on the settings, but it does not activate. Does not work. 

Second, I need to activate the email received thingus, so I can see if who I sent an email to actually received it. I sent out several yesterday and have not even gotten a Thank You for the pictures or anything. So, I don't know if they even got the pics and would like to have the receipt thing. 

Instructions I've read say to activate it on the drop down menu in the lower right corner of the one you are composing. That option is not listed on the drop down menu that I have. What do I do?

It is frustrating to have instructions telling you to click this or that and those options simply do not come up on my gmail. Don't know why. 

Can anyone help? Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Ok, lets start with what client your trying to use, You talking phone, pc, mac?


----------



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi Gary...Sorry, am using a PC. I forget there are so many other devices out there. Windows 7, Firefox. It is my personal opinion that gmail is okay, but some things should be obvious. I like to be able to click on a button and get 'er done. Things get a little complicated and I get frustrated. Guess I like it simple....the old K.I.S.S. thing. Thanks, anything you can do will be appreciated!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Alice Kramden said:


> Hi Gary...Sorry, am using a PC. I forget there are so many other devices out there. Windows 7, Firefox. It is my personal opinion that gmail is okay, but some things should be obvious. I like to be able to click on a button and get 'er done. Things get a little complicated and I get frustrated. Guess I like it simple....the old K.I.S.S. thing. Thanks, anything you can do will be appreciated!


Do you access your gmail through the google.com web interface (i.e., do you use a web browser) or are you accessing your gmail through a dedicated email application, such as Windows Live Mail?


----------



## In The Woods (Apr 27, 2017)

If you are using Firefox you want a gmail notifier addon like this:

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/gmail-notifier-restartless/

It will put a little envelope icon like it shows. It then automatically checks your email every 5 minites or so. When you have an awaiting email it will show the number of them on the icon. Then you just click on the icon and your gmail will open.

I use Chrome and have used a similar addon for years - works great!


----------



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

Nevada, yes to using the Google interface. I have to disable my Adblock Plus to get to it, which is a bit of a pain. Sometimes I forget to enable it back then go to a website and get inundated with ads while I sit here confused as to why. Then, laugh, I remember to check and re-enable it. So, if I could just know I have mail before going through with all that, it would be nice. 

In the woods, thank you, am going now to check on this add on. It may be what I need. Thanks to both of you. As usual, help is here.


----------

